# Plant ID please..



## ozsgr (Jan 2, 2010)

I've just bought this plant ( 2 weeks ago) , from a local shop in Turkey. I've look some databases but couldnt find the name. I've waited for 2 weeks for the newly leaves, ( It may grown emersed ) but they are the same as the old ones.
Thank you..


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It is probably this, _SPHAEROCARYUM MALACCENSE_:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/....php?id=282&category=genus&spec=Sphaerocaryum


----------



## ozsgr (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you , you're right. When I purchase this plant , there were flowers on. Which were the same as the photograph on the link , that you've send...


----------

